# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  العطلة للمدينة المنورة

## ذكرياتي الحزينة

يسعدنا ويشرفنا خدمتكم خلال عطلة منتصف العام 
الدراسي 

من يوم الخميس 
تاريخ 9 جمادى الأول الموافق / 21 مارس

الفندق / الشرفة 

المركزية الشمالية 

أسعار مناسبة للمجموعات والأفراد 

لمن يأكدون حجوزاتهم خلال هذا الأسبوع 





























أحد أصحاب الشركات من فرنسا وأصل مغربي 

خلال خدمتنا له في المدينة 
المنورة 




أحد أصحاب 
الحملات من الأحساء خلال خدمتنا له في نفس الفندق 













توجد نظام 
المطابخ فقط للسويتات 

للحجز والإستفسار 

أبو جعفر 

0566639939

أبو شهيد 

0547975612

----------


## حامي الشريعة

.

----------

